# The Next Food Network Star name change



## EdwPowers (Apr 15, 2002)

In case you haven't noticed, it seems like The Next Food Network Star has changed its name to Food Network Star. The old season passes are not picing up the new name.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Not one that I watch but the name changes really don't help a device like Tivo work properly.


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

EdwPowers said:


> In case you haven't noticed, it seems like The Next Food Network Star has changed its name to Food Network Star. The old season passes are not picing up the new name.


Thanks for the head's up. I wondered what was going on when the episodes weren't appearing in my To Do list.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up. I noticed the name change during the show last week, but my old SP picked it up so I didn't think twice about it. I guess the guide data change finally came through.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

My wife is a fan of the show and she was happy to see that Tivo recorded the first show of the new season. But was confused that no other shows were listed after the first one. This explains it...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

Lucky my wife caught it in time to record the repeat and add new season in addition to the old season pass in case "Next" come back later.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

E94Allen said:


> Lucky my wife caught it in time to record the repeat and add new season in addition to the old season pass in case "Next" come back later.


I'm doing the same, but I don't think "Next" is coming back. It no longer appears on the title cards.


----------



## Loquitur (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks so much for this info. My SP didn't record on Sunday and when I looked in the recording history, it said the show was no longer in the program guide. I checked the guide and it was there which totally confused me. But I didn't notice that it had a different name.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I figured it out the hard way. Saw the show airing and it wasn't recording... WTF? Yep. Name change. Old SP deleted, new SP added. Hopefully they are done switching the titles around.


----------

